# Need Help w/ Plant ID



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I bought some Aponogeton bulbs from Wal-Mart's pet dept and here's the first one to sprout. Can somebody please help me ID this plant? The leaves are looking curly. Could it be A. ulvaceus? Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _A. crispus_ or a crispus hybrid.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it could be a _Aponogeton undulatus_. Is one of the few Aponogeton that gives adventitious plants, and their leaves are curly.

Here some pictures:

http://www.croa.com.ar/ipb2/index.php?showtopic=11331

Bye !

Juan


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

galettojm said:


> I think it could be a _Aponogeton undulatus_. Is one of the few Aponogeton that gives adventitious plants, and their leaves are curly.
> 
> Here some pictures:
> 
> ...


I think you're probably right. So much for IDs on the run...:doh:


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks, guys!


----------

